# Latte art...gone bad!



## DoubleShot

A lot of us have been there. Had high hopes of free pouring something that resembles latte art only for it to go terribly wrong.

Rather than litter the Free Pour Friday thread, which contains a tonne of impressive work including some masterpieces, thought it might be an idea to run another thread alongside, where us mere mortals can post our less impressive attempts.

Heck, I know I've created enough, lol!

This could be fun! Post away...


----------



## Russ

I think you should start the ball rolling with a pic!









Russ


----------



## DoubleShot

Oh that's easy, here's a couple that I posted on the other thread.


----------



## Drusy

I'l have been thrilled with either... I've obviously got a lot to learn... best I can do is blobby lobster?


----------



## DoubleShot

Post a pic. Don't want to be the only one filling this thread, I could post a fair few!


----------



## robashton

My first ever latte art ever









This was at a latte art smackdown, needless to say I was knocked out in the first round.


----------



## DoubleShot

Bonus point for treacle tart looking crema!


----------



## Fevmeister

Behold the majesty


----------



## 7493

Will do my best to post something tomorrow. Looks as if I'll be in good company here!


----------



## DoubleShot

A couple of this mornings entries...



















Bottom one, tried something new, namely starting in the middle so the design wouldn't smash the back of the cup as it normally does on my pours. Result...neither a rosetta nor a tulip!


----------



## garydyke1

Try putting a tiny splash of milk in and then giving it a swirl, prior to the pour


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Generally doing a cortado when doing a milk drink and not very often but by the time I start I have to finish.

I find it more than hilarious and would like it to look 'cool' but it's not the end of the world so long as it tastes resonable.

I will try a 'spl' of milk first and a swirl then............


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## xooch

I have no idea what I'm doing - but I'm learning


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


>


If i ever manage to make something reminiscent of this i would be jumping for joy


----------



## DoubleShot

I've done better and far worse (see further up this thread for evidence!) but it's consistency that I'm lacking in correctly stretching the milk. Not stretched enough or stretched too much!

More practise needed...


----------



## DoubleShot

xooch said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing - but I'm learning


Layered heart! ?


----------



## Scotford

here's an ancient pic from around the time I started posting here.


----------



## DoubleShot

There's still hope for the rest of us then, lol!


----------



## xooch

If at first you don't succeed, try try again.... And Then keep trying


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I dont even try now, but thought id give it another go,, this is todays offering. Be kind


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

You're nearly there! Dunno if you've stretched the milk a little too much or poured rather a large dollop which then makes it harder to get thin(ner) layers?

I can't do tulips so stick to trying rosettas despite the latter supposedly being a harder and more technical pour!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I haven't got a spout on my jug, so i cant get less than a wide pour coming out at once. I did make a spouted jug out of a bean can and the art improved but i couldnt take the milk hot enough as it burnt my fingers holding it. I will get a spouted jug one day, but its not a priority


----------



## DoubleShot

Well that case, all the more impressive lad!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

heres my jug,, i like it, but no spout to talk of. And the grinder, I KNOW


----------



## DoubleShot

I feel your pain! Doubt I could pour anything with that jug.


----------



## timmyjj21

Grinder? I don't see one? What do your mean?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I must have different priorities to others on this forum, Every last brick in my house is paid for so is the furniture, car and motorbike all owned outright with not a single debt to my name from the age of 47. but no grinder, but then i dont have to get up to go to work, because i dont work. but no grinder,,,, i think i can live with that. Maybe i'll splash out and get one, maybe i'll just make do.

Didnt get up until 9.30 today, had a nice lay in. But no grinder,, what a loser eh


----------



## m4lcs67

Some great attempts here. I think my problem is getting the milk to the right consistency.


----------



## m4lcs67

Your milk consistency is spot on DoubleShot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I must have different priorities to others on this forum, Every last brick in my house is paid for so is the furniture, car and motorbike all owned outright with not a single debt to my name from the age of 47. but no grinder, but then i dont have to get up to go to work, because i dont work. but no grinder,,,, i think i can live with that. Maybe i'll splash out and get one, maybe i'll just make do.
> 
> Didnt get up until 9.30 today, had a nice lay in. But no grinder,, what a loser eh


Perhaps martins money saving forum would be a better place for that post


----------



## DoubleShot

m4lcs67 said:


> Your milk consistency is spot on DoubleShot.


No way, I was thinking the complete opposite and that's what's holding back my latte art 'attempts'!


----------



## anton78

View attachment 16907


Erm....


----------



## Daren

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I must have different priorities to others on this forum, Every last brick in my house is paid for so is the furniture, car and motorbike all owned outright with not a single debt to my name from the age of 47. but no grinder, but then i dont have to get up to go to work, because i dont work. but no grinder,,,, i think i can live with that. Maybe i'll splash out and get one, maybe i'll just make do.
> 
> Didnt get up until 9.30 today, had a nice lay in. But no grinder,, what a loser eh


I'd hate to have your life...

Not the debt free bit - the jug without spout bit


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> View attachment 16907
> 
> 
> Erm....


I've had plenty like those where you just can't explain what went wrong, lol!


----------



## anton78

I tried a swan. Back to the tulips...
View attachment 16924


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> View attachment 16907
> 
> 
> Erm....


Straight away I thought Jackson Pollock. Impressive


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps martins money saving forum would be a better place for that post


do lighten up,, its just banter. Im not offering tips on how to save money \ make money am I, and even if I was I would feel free to without feeling the need for your permission.

Todays offering.

Looks all uneven, bobbly


----------



## anton78

Probably down to the quality of the grind


----------



## yardbent

Jumbo Ratty said:


> heres my jug,, i like it, but no spout to talk of. ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


ahha - that must be my problem then

bought a nice Gaggia milk jug - but an even more wide 'spout'

.

  

off to eBay.......


----------



## DoubleShot

My God, that's like a vase with a handle attached!


----------



## yardbent

DoubleShot said:


> My God, that's like a vase with a handle attached! ..


only 330ml....................


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> do lighten up,, its just banter. Im not offering tips on how to save money \ make money am I, and even if I was I would feel free to without feeling the need for your permission.
> 
> Todays offering.
> 
> Looks all uneven, bobbly
> 
> View attachment 16925


Banter here 2 ....tongue is firmly in cheek.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

yardbent said:


> ahha - that must be my problem then
> 
> bought a nice Gaggia milk jug - but an even more wide 'spout'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> off to eBay.......





DoubleShot said:


> My God, that's like a vase with a handle attached!


I thought it was a battle reenactment helmet !


----------



## DoubleShot

Gaggia milk jug = (the new) Rorscach's test...what image springs to mind when you look at this jug?!


----------



## Danm

I never have bad latte art. Somedays i have tulips, other days i have ghosts. I usually decide what i am going to do mid pour


----------



## djedga

Here's this mornings tulip attempt...









And here is an old fail at... I'm not sure but it didn't work!


----------



## MSM

Still the best one I have every poured...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

todays offering. I cant show you the other one, it was just too bad.

I think i dumped too much in at the very start









6oz denby cup, M&S single origin columbian, was very tasty


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

Are these cappuccinos or flat whites?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Id say this is a cross over between a cappuccino and a latte, definitely not enough froth to be a cappuccino and more than a regular latte.

Its my own concoction


----------



## DoubleShot

Maybe using a stencil plus sprinkling some choc or cocoa powder would be easier to create a nice pattern/design?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive tried that approach,, too messy, guaranteed results though.

But if i dont practice i will never get there, maybe I wont anyway, but if i give up and go back to the stencil I definitely wont. Plus its only a bit of garnish after alls said and done,, i always stir in the the art before drinking

















Bull Terrier stencil on cappuccino


----------



## roaringboy

Try changing the steam wand for the v2. silvia one - it's very difficult to get decent microfoam/silky milk with the standard panarello wand. Only about £15 off ebay and bolts straight on.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

Was totally joking! 

I know you enjoy perusing evilbay, no shortage of choices of stencils on there even if you're not planning on purchasing any of them.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

roaringboy said:


> Try changing the steam wand for the v2. silvia one - it's very difficult to get decent microfoam/silky milk with the standard panarello wand. Only about £15 off ebay and bolts straight on.





DoubleShot said:


> @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> Was totally joking!
> 
> I know you enjoy perusing evilbay, no shortage of choices of stencils on there even if you're not planning on purchasing any of them.


Thanks roaring boy, i have know this for ages but feel the prompt has come at just the right time.

yes doubleShot, im perusing Ebay right now and all the planets must be aligned because Mrs ratty has agreed to go halves on a steam wand ! wonders will never cease,, or maybe I should clean her office more often like I did this morning whilst she was out walking the dog









I only spent £1.50 over the entire weekend and that was on a sausage roll, so im about to splash out on a V2 wand upgrade, until then, heres my latest two attempts.

I think ive persevered long enough and have gone as far as I can with the standard wand. Now its time to take it to the next level


----------



## DoubleShot

Free Pour Friday thread...watch out!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ordered it,,, now the lack of spouted jug will be the weakest link,,,,,, or my lack of talent


----------



## Mrboots2u

£1.50 on a sausage roll , shirley there is a £1 bakery near you ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't call him Shirley


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> £1.50 on a sausage roll , shirley there is a £1 bakery near you ...


It was the weekend so I treated us, we shared the £1.50 sausage roll which came from the suffolk food hall, it was exceptionally nice

during the week I would have waited until the co op reduced its sausage rolls 6 for 50p


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Priceless Literally.


----------



## DoubleShot

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ordered it


Hope you went for one that is ready to go i.e. the steam wand doesn't require bending into shape before being attached? Seem to recall many moons ago reading something about this then seeing some listings on evilbay mention it where's others didn't and therefore required some diy from the user.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Hope you went for one that is ready to go i.e. the steam wand doesn't require bending into shape before being attached? Seem to recall many moons ago reading something about this then seeing some listings on evilbay mention it where's others didn't and therefore required some diy from the user.


Yep, even though i feel I could remove the nut myself I was feeling flush so bought the one with the male nut already attached,, should have it thursday or friday

Total cost £15.95 delivered

*Comes fully **prepared with a male Gaggia Classic connecting nut NOT a female Rancilio nut.*


----------



## DoubleShot

Good lad! ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I like Ebay

Your order has been marked as dispatched and is on its way


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Yep, even though i feel I could remove the nut myself I was feeling flush so bought the one with the male nut already attached,, should have it thursday or friday
> 
> Total cost £15.95 delivered
> 
> *Comes fully **prepared with a male Gaggia Classic connecting nut NOT a female Rancilio nut.*


££££


----------



## yardbent

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ordered it,,, now the lack of spouted jug will be the weakest link,,,,,, or my lack of talent


cheap as chips........................ or 4 sausage rolls......









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140703405602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## roaringboy

To be fair, your latte art is pretty good for the standard wand! Best i could ever get was a blob!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

the spout doesnt look pronounced enough


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

roaringboy said:


> To be fair, your latte art is pretty good for the standard wand! Best i could ever get was a blob!


THANK YOU ! I need all the encouragement i can get


----------



## yardbent

Jumbo Ratty said:


> the spout doesnt look pronounced enough


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-James-Stainless-Steel-Small-Jug-330ml-For-Milk-Frothing-Or-Serving-/371344283337?hash=item5675d816c9


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive spent enough already today \ this week \ this month on sausage rolls and steam wands thanks all the same !


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I am calling the mod police!!!


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive spent enough already today \ this week \ this month on sausage rolls and steam wands thanks all the same !


5.95 ??????


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> 5.95 ??????


where are you getting that figure from ? call your self an investment banker, i thought you'd be better at figures

Here £1.50 sausage roll

zzz+ £15.95 steam wand

zzz= £17.45 total


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> where are you getting that figure from ? call your self an investment banker, i thought you'd be better at figures
> 
> Here £1.50 sausage roll
> 
> zzz+ £15.95 steam wand
> 
> zzz= £17.45 total


I was referring to the milk jug at 5.95 that you replied to with 'ive spent enough already'


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Hardly slept a wink last night waiting for the knock on the door from the mod police









Todays milk went better than usual, strange. It was a mix of whole milk and semi skimmed ; only because there wernt enough whole milk, i didnt intend to blend 2 milks together and wont be doing this in future because of todays result either.


----------



## Scotford

Had a tamp knocked onto my foot as I was about to pour. This counts, right?


----------



## Fevmeister

Scotford said:


> Had a tamp knocked onto my foot as I was about to pour. This counts, right?


were you trying for a rosetta?

probably better than anything i could do in a cup!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Scotford said:


> Had a tamp knocked onto my foot as I was about to pour. This counts, right?


I think some of that splashdown found its way into my cup


----------



## DoubleShot

A half layered-heart, half non-layered heart, lol!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@DoubleShot i cant tell is your milk is now too thin, or the rate your pouring it at

If you wanna get better perhaps make a clip


----------



## DoubleShot

Just watched your videos on Milk Frustration thread and your milk looks thicker than how mine turns out some of the time.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Just watched your videos on Milk Frustration thread and your milk looks thicker than how mine turns out some of the time.


there isn't alot of foam to my milk either ,


----------



## Scotford

Too thin, pouring too fast.

Thin milk makes it a LOT harder to control


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Too thin, pouring too fast.
> 
> Thin milk makes it a LOT harder to control


Me or him ?


----------



## Scotford

It was at Doubleshot but second statement still dtands


----------



## DoubleShot

Out of whole milk so my usual challenge just got that much harder.

Whilst waiting for boots to post up his milk steaming video, these two fails...

Miniature half-layered, half non-layered heart:










This one I thought I totally over stretched the milk until the end of the pour. Such a shame as I consciously lifted the spout for the cut through!


----------



## DoubleShot

Swirly wirly...


----------



## djedga

Trying tulips... Still struggling milk a bit thick..









Back to to rosettas that's better!


----------



## DoubleShot

@djedga

Both decent efforts. Almost like they are gently blowing in the wind!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Swirly wirly...


I think you would learn more by putting up a clip of you pouring . We see your flow rate then.

Don't hold your breath for clips . The net at work has crapped out


----------



## coogee

These are great... we all still get a bad one now and then... must add some of my own!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

todays offering. After watching some of the videos in the milk thread i tried to go thinner and tilted the cup,, it helped.

Hope this is my penultimate coffee before my new wand arrives,, spanner at the ready


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

BOOM !

anyone notice if it looks any better,, first ever attempt with the new silvia V2 wand fitted. Things can only get better


----------



## garydyke1

mutters to himself ''forgodssakes lift the jug high before doing the strike-through'' #slugtrails


----------



## Snakehips

JR I was hoping to see some wizard stuff once you got your new wand but that still looks like it's cursed to me !!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

it was the first time i used it.

i hope to improve with it and maybe feel able to post on free pour friday instead of this thread.

It is much longer than im used to and need to readjust my positioning. The initial blast of steam caught me by surprise and i was lucky to recover and be able to even post a photo on here









The mrs wasnt impressed by how loud it is in comparison


----------



## DoubleShot

Trying to look for something positive, the cut through was reasonably straight!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

im all coffeed out now, , would love to have another go but have had more than my quota. Oh well tomorrows another day.


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> im all coffeed out now, , would love to have another go but have had more than my quota. Oh well tomorrows another day.


Looking forward to getting home from work so I can make my last one of the day.

I think my wife who gets home after me is getting a bit annoyed with "do you want a coffee?" as soon as she walks through the door this week...


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Looking forward to getting home from work so I can make my last one of the day.
> 
> I think my wife who gets home after me is getting a bit annoyed with "do you want a coffee?" as soon as she walks through the door this week...


tell her to appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Snakehips

This really is bad.........









My latte art wouldn't normally qualify for this thread









I just posted it in the hope that it would make Jumbo Ratty feel less inadequate.


----------



## djedga

This mornings efforts...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> first ever attempt with the new silvia V2 wand fitted. *Things can only get better*


How wrong i was, things have gone downhill : nothing to show for this mornings efforts, one flat white, absolutely no foam micro or otherwise then one split milk


----------



## Snakehips

Chin up Ratty !!!

The day is yet young.

Don't give in.

You can do it!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Semi-skimmed milk.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Snakehips said:


> Chin up Ratty !!!
> 
> The day is yet young.
> 
> Don't give in.
> 
> You can do it!!!


Thanks for the encouragement but I feel deflated.

Its like learning to do it all over again. Im sure the nozzle is pointing straight down too much and would be better at more of an oblique angle


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Semi-skimmed milk.


This is just rubbing it in,, surely this doesnt belong here?, , it looks perfect to me right now


----------



## DoubleShot

Whole milk (over-stretched!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not sure what happened here .

Good points lots of layers in a demitasse cup ( 2.5oz )

Bad points - started wonky , chased it round the cup . Then errrrr..


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Thanks for the encouragement but I feel deflated.
> 
> *Im sure the nozzle is pointing straight down too much and would be better at more of an oblique angle*


Silly question then......

Have you tried pointing the nozzle at more of an oblique angle?

In the meantime, I suggest that Mrs Ratty doesn't let you out of her sight and that you stay away from any sharp objects.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

its not on a ball joint, it can only face the same way.

Time for another go now


----------



## Snakehips

@Mrboots2u,

That's bordering on the real deal.

You're far too good for this thread!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Snakehips said:


> @Mrboots2u,
> 
> That's bordering on the real deal.
> 
> You're far too good for this thread!


he knows,, its how he gets his kicks


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> its not on a ball joint, it can only face the same way.
> 
> Time for another go now


Can you not put a block of wood or an old copy of 'How to steam perfect milk' by Mrboots2u, under one corner of the Silvia ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I could bend the flippin thing, , i could bend it right now.

Just gave Mrs Ratty her coffee and she actually said "Whats That?"

Out of milk now, but its shopping day and will have some fresh whole milk to try with later


----------



## Snakehips

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I could bend the flippin thing, , i could bend it right now.
> 
> Just gave Mrs Ratty her coffee and she actually said "Whats That?"
> 
> Out of milk now, but its shopping day and will have some fresh whole milk to try with later


Lol !!!


----------



## 7493

I've been lurking on this thread for far too long so here's my two latest efforts:


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice Rob666. Deffo on the right path. Well done.


----------



## Snakehips

Rob666, Good to see you out of the closet.

I'm a little concerned that we haven't heard from Ratty in over 4 hours !

Do you think someone should check up on him?


----------



## DoubleShot

Snakehips said:


> I'm a little concerned that we haven't heard from Ratty in over 4 hours !
> 
> Do you think someone should check up on him?


Lol!


----------



## DoubleShot

Tried for a tulip part way through...but didn't quite pull it off!


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Snakehips

Just a thought&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Would it be wrong to get the title of this thread changed to&#8230;&#8230;.. P!ss Pour Thursday ?

Maybe have a monthly competition for which the winner gets awarded the *'Golden Coffee **Stencil' .......*









........... plus an Aldi voucher for a 4oz tub of cocoa powder?

The *'Golden Coffee S**tencil' *would be a notional thing unless someone, like Ratty, manages to win the title three months in a row.

In that case, they would get a replica stencil to keep.

A bit like winning a Lonsdale belt, only you don't have to get your eyes blacked, lips split nor ribs busted in in the process.


----------



## Fevmeister

Snakehips said:


> Just a thought&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> Would it be wrong to get the title of this thread changed to&#8230;&#8230;.. P!ss Pour Thursday ?
> 
> Maybe have a monthly competition for which the winner gets awarded the *'Golden Coffee **Stencil' .......*
> 
> View attachment 17012
> 
> 
> ........... plus an Aldi voucher for a 4oz tub of cocoa powder?
> 
> The *'Golden Coffee S**tencil' *would be a notional thing unless someone, like Ratty, manages to win the title three months in a row.
> 
> In that case, they would get a replica stencil to keep.
> 
> A bit like winning a Lonsdale belt, only you don't have to get your eyes blacked, lips split nor ribs busted in in the process.


Mediocre microfoam Mondays?

or what about

terrible texturing tuesdays?


----------



## DoubleShot

Hands-free milk steaming whilst MJ - Dirty Diana plays in the background...that is block rockin' beats, right there!


----------



## jeebsy

Better one, got performance anxiety first time. Milk was a bit thin but more controlled.


----------



## djedga

Tulips. Are. Irritating.

hearts I can do.. Rosettas I can get. Tulips. Arrggghh!


----------



## DoubleShot

Big Fun - Inner City

Their first album was excellent. Remember having that blasting away in the car on many occasions.


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


>


Song?


----------



## djedga

Fevmeister said:


> Song?


See post above yours


----------



## jeebsy

Inner city - big fun. Mega tune.


----------



## djedga

Is this similar to playing classical music to plants?

Tulips pour better with a good soundtrack...


----------



## glevum

jeebsy said:


> Inner city - big fun. Mega tune.


This was massive when i was 18 ish . Must have been late 80's


----------



## DoubleShot

I'd say 1989 off the top of my head.


----------



## jeebsy

89 the albumcame out aye.


----------



## DoubleShot

Saw them live at Wembley as warm up to a concert I went to.


----------



## garydyke1

Loved that track , ravey synths


----------



## djedga

Close but no cigar









Apparently classic house doesn't help me!

poured to Carl Craig sparkle


----------



## Snakehips

Have you tried Pour It Up by Rihanna ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Move over Jumbo Ratty, think you're gonna have to change your avatar as I present to you the winner of this thread...










Attempted a jeebsy hands-free milk steaming using semi-skimmed. 

#epicfail


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Move over Jumbo Ratty, think you're gonna have to change your avatar as I present to you the winner of this thread..
> 
> Attempted a jeebsy hands-free milk steaming using semi-skimmed.
> 
> #epicfail


Can't remember if it works with the stock wand but it's worth experimenting


----------



## DoubleShot

Haven't fiddled with the steam pressure which possibly attributes to not spinning the milk enough, unless my placement of the nozzle wasn't quite right?


----------



## jeebsy

My wand is off a Quickmill with a three hole tip so might not be quite the same but usually start about here if i'm ghost riding

  IMAG2531 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy

And something like this playing in the background


----------



## DoubleShot

That's where I'm going wrong...no music playing whilst making coffee!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Move over Jumbo Ratty, think you're gonna have to change your avatar as I present to you the winner of this thread...


Only because i havent posted my latest attmepts out of shame



jeebsy said:


> My wand is off a Quickmill with a three hole tip so might not be quite the same but usually start about here if i'm ghost riding
> 
> IMAG2531 by wjheenan, on Flickr


See the angle of the tip , Thats what im talking about,, mine was going straight down. But then everyone elses must unless they've bent them too. Ive now bent mine.

I take no pride in how bad they are,









A genuine attempt, pathetic









The new improved angle, , better results already









Not too shabby


----------



## DoubleShot

Flora Pro-Activ Skimmed Cow's Milk (actively lowers cholesterol...apparently!)


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> My wand is off a Quickmill with a three hole tip so might not be quite the same but usually start about here if i'm ghost riding
> 
> IMAG2531 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Exactly the same with the Sage


----------



## DoubleShot

Going, going...gone bad!


----------



## djedga

Tulips still getting the better of me just can't quite seem to get it right!

Milk over stretched? Definitely didn't raise the jug when pulling through grr









Also so rigt in the verge of over filling!!


----------



## Snakehips

Arguably an acceptable squiggle adorning Mrs Snakehips's flat white.......









Went for something different on mine but think I must have blinked at a critical moment.

I took a couple of hefty slurps from mine before I thought to capture an image.

Looks like a drowning man to me !!









Tasted mighty fine though.


----------



## DoubleShot

djedga said:


> View attachment 17036
> 
> 
> Also right on the verge of over filling!!


"That's a table top, no hands, slurper!" - Rhys


----------



## djedga

DoubleShot said:


> "That's a table top, no hands, slurper!" - Rhys


Yep that's exactly what it was!!


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## djedga

Another failed tulip *sigh*


----------



## roaringboy

Was looking good, too...


----------



## djedga

think I'm getting closer...

followsd it worh


----------



## DoubleShot

Recovered from no latte art to the above, minimal art using semi-skimmed which often poses a bigger challenge to me than whole milk!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Must say* djedga* your coffee looks divine

Heres my best of the weekends and todays.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

Are they all cappuccinos? Top surface is kinda creme brûlée looking which would be a challenge for anyone to pour art on top!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

you cant pigeon hole my coffee, it doesn't conform to any category







.

The last photo was the nearest to a latte,im still getting used to the poxy wand.

The camera on my phone doesnt do them justice either


----------



## DoubleShot

Over stretched milk. Cappuccino anyone...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pour it between two jugs until it's flatter


----------



## DoubleShot

Been doing that. But maybe I need to do it more than once or twice?


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Must say* djedga* your coffee looks divine


I think that's the iPhone cameras proprietary "make coffee look better than it really is" filter

I'm Just using Taylors espresso supermarket beans at the moment. Tastes pretty good to my untrained taste buds but I do need to get an order placed for some fresh roasted gubbins to pair with my sub standard skill-set to see if I can tell the difference!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

djedga said:


> I'm Just using Taylors espresso supermarket beans at the moment. Tastes pretty good to my untrained taste buds but I do need to get an order placed for some fresh roasted gubbins to pair with my sub standard skill-set to see if I can tell the difference!


My partner come home with some beans from M&S, columbian single origin. Ive tried taylors espresso and I thought the M&S beans where better. probably cost a bit more though.

I usually get fresh roasted from rave and said why did you get them and she went on about looking a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## hotmetal

I think a bag of M&S costs about £3.50 , I bought some in desperation after a bean stock fail. Really wished I hadn't bothered though as my Rave order turned up the next day and wasn't much more expensive per kilo as I'd ordered enough to get the free shipping. There is no comparison between Rave and anything sold in a supermarket.


----------



## DoubleShot

I dare you to try telling that to Ms Jumbo Ratty!


----------



## hotmetal

Oh definitely not. I'd accept them politely and make us both a coffee. Then make sure the next bag is fresh and offer them a coffee again, they'd probably suss it for themselves without me having to sound like a coffee snob. The Hotmetalette always has an opinion on whatever beans I've got in, and she's not even 'into' coffee.


----------



## djedga

For some reason I just haven't got my arse into gear to order fresh yet but I am going to tonight damnit!

what I'm drinking now is most often better than I get in the chain coffee places which is great but I really should step it up and see what all the fuss is about... Been meaning to for months


----------



## glevum

The top bit went bad, so i couldn't help but turn it into a casper!


----------



## DoubleShot

That's so good it deserves posting in the Free Pour Friday thread @glevum


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Top draw pour glevum.

Ms Ratty always has an opinion on the different beans I currently have, which I value.

This may rub the wrong way but she liked the M&S beans better than anything else we've had so far.


----------



## DoubleShot

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ms Ratty always has an opinion on the different beans I currently have, which I value.
> 
> This may rub the wrong way but she liked the M&S beans better than anything else we've had so far.


That wouldn't have anything to do with the fact that she chose and purchased them?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

funny you should say that because i thought she may just have been fed up of me boring on about the benefits of fresh beans.

I had a few different beans on the go and she didnt know which ones i used and she still picked out the M&S as the best, they just suited her and the flavour she likes best.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

djedga said:


> For some reason I just haven't got my arse into gear to order fresh yet but I am going to tonight damnit!
> 
> what I'm drinking now is most often better than I get in the chain coffee places which is great but I really should step it up and see what all the fuss is about... Been meaning to for months


 @djedga

If you havent already ordered your beans you may be interested in this offer.

All I had to do was sign up for their news letter and I received a voucher discounting 20% off my next order

Thanks for subscribing to our mailing list. You're now part of the RAVE and we'll keep you posted with all our latest news and offers. Here'sa tidy *20% discount* to be used on your first order made at *www.ravecoffee.co.uk*.


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @djedga
> 
> If you havent already ordered your beans you may be interested in this offer.
> 
> All I had to do was sign up for their news letter and I received a voucher discounting 20% off my next order
> 
> Thanks for subscribing to our mailing list. You're now part of the RAVE and we'll keep you posted with all our latest news and offers. Here'sa tidy *20% discount* to be used on your first order made at *www.ravecoffee.co.uk*.


Thanks - on it!


----------



## djedga

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque and signature blend on the way!


----------



## djedga

Getting closer they're starting to look like tulips gone wrong rather than just gone wrong...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

trying to get the milk thinner


----------



## Slee

Had a go with my new 750ml jug making two coffees. Did shots first then steamed enough milk for two then press them. Seems to be ok

First one:










Second one I think I got too excited and did the pour too quickly but didn't fill the cup Doh!










Both tasted very nice though


----------



## DoubleShot

A little tip, should that happen again in the future, is to continue pouring from a height straight after the cut through at the back of the cup. This won't interfere with the design but will allow you to raise the surface up to the rim of the cup.


----------



## Slee

Thanks I'll keep that in mind.

Think I've got the texture now. The beans were really nice from Winchester coffee roasters


----------



## DoubleShot

Did you meet Dhan (3 times UK Latte Art champion!)?


----------



## Slee

DoubleShot said:


> Did you meet Dhan (3 times UK Latte Art champion!)?


I have met him a few times, he serves coffee in caracoli in Winchester plus does the latte training which I would love to do one day with him


----------



## Rhys

Here's a couple..










Was going to draw some legs on it and turn it into a spider (instead of a squat tulip, in a vase..) think it would be fitting since it's an Aussie bean.









..and one from today..










I'm getting a nice texture with the milk, but can't quite seam to make it pool on the surface. Tasted fantastic though so not all bad


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rhys

How close are you getting the milk jug spout to the surface of the espresso? That is really key or next to no art will show.


----------



## djedga




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> How close are you getting the milk jug spout to the surface of the espresso? That is really key or next to no art will show.


I really agree with this.

This is where i struggle because of the lack of spout,, all the videos ive watched i can see the spout is millimeters away from the surface towards the end of the pour, , i cant get my jug that close


----------



## DoubleShot

If you can find a second jug, perhaps try practising your pouring as shown in this video:






This morning I free poured my best (read...first proper) rosetta using a Motta Europa jug which has quite a large rounded spout not pointed at all. It's all in the technique imo, less to do with the equipment.


----------



## DoubleShot

Over stretched milk = lack of layers or definition!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

fairly pleased with this all things considered


----------



## DoubleShot

Your cut through doesn't seem as though you're lifting your jug high enough. Therefore instead of being a feint line 'cutting' through the centre, it's another layer, placed vertically on top of the curved horizontal ones.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

the milk got thicker near the end and caught me by surprise


----------



## DoubleShot

In that case, gentle swirl the jug for longer prior to starting your pour. Try to get all of the foam integrated 'evenly' within the jug. So you neither have a thick layer at the top or the bottom.


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> fairly pleased with this all things considered
> 
> View attachment 17124


ISIS flag styles


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> ISIS flag styles










:exit:







:exit:







:exit:







:exit:


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> @Rhys
> 
> How close are you getting the milk jug spout to the surface of the espresso? That is really key or next to no art will show.


Think that was the problem. Using a large Toroid and not being able to get close enough. Many tutorials show holding the cup flat, but I've just tried it holding the cup and an angle so the coffee is near the lip to get the spout nearly touching. Breakthrough I think, got a distinct wiggle so did an attempt at a Rosetta..










It's only a small one, but the lines are there and managed to get a little draw through as well.

(Dialing in my Skybury medium roast, first ran though the Pavoni though tasted nice, this was a tighter grind but still dripped on pre-infusion).

Getting there.. Might, at the risk of no sleep, try another one later.


----------



## DoubleShot

I've always had more success holding the cup at an angle (anywhere between say 30 to 45 degrees). I, personally have not read mention of any recommendation to hold the cup flat.


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> I've always had more success holding the cup at an angle (anywhere between say 30 to 45 degrees). I, personally have not read mention of any recommendation to hold the cup flat.


Watching YouTube vids, they have the cup angled and you pour into the centre to fill then level off flat. Some even show having the cup on the table. Think I'll ignore these now and repeat how I did it last time - but better.


----------



## DoubleShot

See what you mean now, yes you slowly level off as the surface of the coffee nears the rim of the cup but this is also around the time you should have almost finished your art!


----------



## hotmetal

jeebsy said:


> ISIS flag styles


Is that the coffee they sell in Alan's Snack bar?


----------



## Rhys

Improvements....










..apart from making a blob afterwards at the bottom to use up a bit of milk left. It's practice after all. Feeling chuffed with this one


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

heres my latest offerings.

ive changed my procedure slightly, i was steaming the milk individually for each cup, this is how i had best results with the original wand. Not so with the silvia wand,, it prefers two cups worth of milk in the jug.

Still a LONG way to go but I can see the improvement in texture.


----------



## Fevmeister

do you steam first before brewing w/ cooling flush or the other way ro und waiting for it to heat up after brewing?

how long does it take to knock two lattes out on the classic?


----------



## Fevmeister

Rhys said:


> Improvements....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..apart from making a blob afterwards at the bottom to use up a bit of milk left. It's practice after all. Feeling chuffed with this one


texture looks great, you using the classic?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> do you steam first before brewing w/ cooling flush or the other way ro und waiting for it to heat up after brewing?
> 
> how long does it take to knock two lattes out on the classic?


always make the espresso first, milk second.

Hardly seems to take anytime at all for the steam to come up to temp, , just enough time for me to put the beans in the fridge and get the milk out.

never timed the entire process.


----------



## DoubleShot

Beans in fridge = bad!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Beans in fridge = bad!


In the fridge inside a sealed bag inside a sealed container = good


----------



## Snakehips

Ratty,

I don't want to give you too many tips on improving your milk steaming as this thread would be nothing without you.

However, I do wonder if maybe you have your pipe at the wrong angle?


----------



## Rhys

Fevmeister said:


> texture looks great, you using the classic?


No, that's in a bag in the cupboard. I only use my La Pavoni now. It has a nice long steam wand compared the the Classic (and a single hole tip, instead of the multi they usually come with). Great thing is I can start steaming while finishing off pulling a shot (press down with my arm while holding the pitcher)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looking good Rhys!


----------



## DoubleShot

Been advised to stick to simple stuff like hearts, so here goes...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> do you steam first before brewing w/ cooling flush or the other way ro und waiting for it to heat up after brewing?
> 
> how long does it take to knock two lattes out on the classic?


It took approximately 9 minutes to make two lattes ; 39 seconds for the heat to rise up to steam temperature when i flicked the switch to steam.

Ms Ratty saw me running 2 separate timing devices and declared I really was sucking the fun out of it

I think i could get the total time down but dont see it as something i should be aiming to do.

I think i spend maybe too long distributing the grinds prior to tamping


----------



## hotmetal

I was a bit indecisive about the first one and I think my pour was a bit half-hearted so it's a bit thin.


----------



## DoubleShot

@hotmetal

Looking at the top photo, I'd suggest tilting your cup more before you start pouring the milk, aim for around 45 degrees. And maybe wiggle a little more side to side so you get wider leaves to the rosetta.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah cheers. I freely admit there are too many things to think about as none of it comes second nature. If I get the milk texture right I get a bit enthusiastic or nervous, I do tilt the cup and try to pour centrally but I'm too busy thinking about pour speed to really pay attention to the angle. Somehow the milk often doesn't want to pop out so I start flattening off and pouring faster only to end up with something that might have started off as a heart but ended up as a sort of tulip thing. Most of my 'art' stays off camera cos it's not good enough to be good or bad enough to be funny.


----------



## Tigermad

I tried some latte art last night and my frothing was terrible. After trying twice and having no milk left, I noticed the nozzle was a bit loose and not screwed all the way. Would this have caused the milk to get too hot quickly and froth like mad? The milk exploded out of the jug after only a few seconds of trying (only used just less than half full). I have only tried 3 or 4 times before and was never this bad.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

what machine are you using? What Nozzle


----------



## Tigermad

Jumbo Ratty said:


> what machine are you using? What Nozzle


Expobar dual Leva with one hole nozzle. I guess it gave too much power with the gap in the nozzle and made it bubble all over the place.


----------



## Snakehips

Tigermad said:


> I noticed the nozzle was a bit loose and not screwed all the way. Would this have caused the milk to get too hot quickly and froth like mad?


I think the simple answer to that would be YES!!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Tigermad

Where are you placing the tip of the steam nozzle in relation to the surface level of the milk?

This might help:






That dude (does anyone know his name?) explains things really well! ?


----------



## DoubleShot

@hotmetal

I hear ya chap. If it's one thing that you try to concentrate on first/most, let that be how close you get the spout to the coffee surface. If you're not getting close enough, it will be hard to get any art to 'pop out'. Tilting the cup aids this. If your cup is too flat, think you'll struggle.


----------



## Tigermad

DoubleShot said:


> @Tigermad
> 
> Where are you placing the tip of the steam nozzle in relation to the surface level of the milk?
> 
> This might help:


Thanks, already watched that one a trazillion times. Its a good one! 

I start of with the nozzle completely under when turning on then bring it to the surface with the tip about 1mm in until I hear the psh psh sound. When I think I have enough microfoam I lower the tip slightly and move it more towards the middle to create the swirl. My prior attempts were not too bad to be honest but my pour is terrible. I think it deffo was because the tip was loose last night.

By the way saw the video you posted a bit further back regarding the technique to pour using 2 jugs. Going to try that later to see how I get on.


----------



## DoubleShot

The 2-jug technique is useful for thinning out over stretched milk but since I've been getting a bit more consistent, I've stop using a second jug.

I'll try taking a photo later of where I place my steam wand in relation to my milk jug to give you an idea of what to try.

Which milk jug(s) are you using btw?


----------



## Tigermad

DoubleShot said:


> The 2-jug technique is useful for thinning out over stretched milk but since I've been getting a bit more consistent, I've stop using a second jug.
> 
> I'll try taking a photo later of where I place my steam wand in relation to my milk jug to give you an idea of what to try.
> 
> Which milk jug(s) are you using btw?


Hello

The Motta 50cl champion jug. Sorry didn't mean that video, meant the one where he used water so you can get your position right etc. Looks groovy.


----------



## DoubleShot

This is a Motta Europa 350ml. Held level (palm facing up supporting it underneath). The very tip of single hole stock steam nozzle just a couple of millimetres below surface of the milk. I the steam wand against the rim of the milk jug which helps prevent it from moving around whilst steaming. Placement is around one third in from the inner circumference of the jug.










Milk is up to the inner horizontal line, a little short of the base of the inner spout. This is enough for a 6oz flat white with just a little left over.

Once the outside of the milk jug starts to feel warm, I raise the jug slightly so the steam nozzle is almost fully submerged below the surface of the milk. Now keep it hear until it reaches your desired temperature. Do NOT move the jug or the steam nozzle around!










(excuse the poor quality photos but smartphones aren't always known for their macro qualities!  )


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Behold my latest efforts. All constructive criticism welcome.

Photos taken about 5 mins apres pour.


----------



## Tigermad

DoubleShot said:


> This is a Motta Europa 350ml. Held level (palm facing up supporting it underneath). The very tip of single hole stock steam nozzle just a couple of millimetres below surface of the milk. I the steam wand against the rim of the milk jug which helps prevent it from moving around whilst steaming. Placement is around one third in from the inner circumference of the jug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk is up to the inner horizontal line, a little short of the base of the inner spout. This is enough for a 6oz flat white with just a little left over.
> 
> Once the outside of the milk jug starts to feel warm, I raise the jug slightly so the steam nozzle is almost fully submerged below the surface of the milk. Now keep it hear until it reaches your desired temperature. Do NOT move the jug or the steam nozzle around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the poor quality photos but smartphones aren't always known for their macro qualities!  )


Thanks, will bear all this in mind next time I try. I will remember not to move the jug when swirling


----------



## Tigermad

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Behold my latest efforts. All constructive criticism welcome.
> 
> Photos taken about 5 mins apres pour.
> 
> View attachment 17266
> 
> 
> View attachment 17267


Hi Ratty, that looks so inviting, well done! I can't give any constructive criticism though because I can't do it properly myself.


----------



## DoubleShot

By keeping the jug level and the steam nozzle in the rough ballpark shown above you should be able to create a pretty decent vortex/whirlwind. That is key imo to correctly stretched milk using the stock steam wand on an Expobar Leva db. I'm still learning myself and am certainly no expert or pro!


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Behold my latest efforts. All constructive criticism welcome.
> 
> Photos taken about 5 mins apres pour.
> 
> View attachment 17266
> 
> 
> View attachment 17267


I'd be happy with them!

Lawn looks well tended too


----------



## jeebsy

received_10200795106516692 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

Now that is impressive. The latte art looks decent even whilst pouring over the edge, no mean feat in itself!


----------



## Tigermad

jeebsy said:


> received_10200795106516692 by wjheenan, on Flickr


It's the Salvador dali inspired one


----------



## Scotford

djedga said:


> Lawn looks well tended too


Thought that was footie on the telly!


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> Thought that was footie on the telly!


Aaaaand on second glance I should probably sleep some time this week.


----------



## garydyke1

Not a clue


----------



## djedga

Scotford said:


> Aaaaand on second glance I should probably sleep some time this week.


Might be a good idea... but you were probably doing the right thing and studying the coffee intently. I hope!


----------



## Tigermad

Well just tried to do the milk again and another overspill disaster. I put the tip and bought it just to the top to hear the hiss. But the milk then in a matter of 5 seconds came right to the top again and bubbled like crazy. I then put the tip in more and had to stop before my temp tag changed colour for fear of burning myself when it started coming out of the jug. I tipped a bit away and continued a few more seconds to get it to temp. I really don't know what I am doing wrong. It's like the whole thing just goes crazy in seconds. I am only just putting the tip in slightly obviously more to turn it on then lower the jug slightly.


----------



## Tigermad

It's ok. Got the hang of it now. I think I had the wand too near the surface so it was just creating massive bubbles. Just practiced with water and fairy and have some milk another go. A lot better this time. One little problem is the jug gets way too hot for me to hold before the temp tag starts changing. I must have really delicate hands! I have to quickly release and just hold the handle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tigermad said:


> Well just tried to do the milk again and another overspill disaster. I put the tip and bought it just to the top to hear the hiss. But the milk then in a matter of 5 seconds came right to the top again and bubbled like crazy. I then put the tip in more and had to stop before my temp tag changed colour for fear of burning myself when it started coming out of the jug. I tipped a bit away and continued a few more seconds to get it to temp. I really don't know what I am doing wrong. It's like the whole thing just goes crazy in seconds. I am only just putting the tip in slightly obviously more to turn it on then lower the jug slightly.


what machine is this ?


----------



## Tigermad

Mrboots2u said:


> what machine is this ?


Expobar dual leva. Think my nozzle was too high in the milk. Just tried again and much better. Doesn't seem much leeway between too high and too low though before it goes crazy!


----------



## Rhys

Attempted tulip, I still need a lot of practice...


----------



## Bbatch

I hope to be giving this a go for the first time in the near future, will be posting my first attempt to make you all feel a lot better!


----------



## Fevmeister

Bbatch said:


> I hope to be giving this a go for the first time in the near future, will be posting my first attempt to make you all feel a lot better!


Im sure it'll be better than @dfk41


----------



## Rhys

Getting better..










Skybury medium roast. Mmmm.


----------



## Syenitic

Rhys said:


> Getting better..
> 
> Skybury medium roast. Mmmm.


Looking good, I am almost feeling inspired. Is that the Skybury from York Coffee Emporium?


----------



## anton78

Bah.
View attachment 17327


I don't know either.


----------



## Daren

Mmmm???


----------



## Rhys

Syenitic said:


> Looking good, I am almost feeling inspired. Is that the Skybury from York Coffee Emporium?


No, it's the genuine stuff flown all the way from Australia (my better half spent a fortnight visiting her daughter over there and brought me some back) from Cairns (which is near the Skybury plantation). Not tried the YCE stuff. Hoping to have a kilo brought back at xmas by a friend who works over there.


----------



## Syenitic

Rhys said:


> No, it's the genuine stuff flown all the way from Australia (my better half spent a fortnight visiting her daughter over there and brought me some back) from Cairns (which is near the Skybury plantation). Not tried the YCE stuff. Hoping to have a kilo brought back at xmas by a friend who works over there.


Kind of hope what YCE sell is genuine too, otherwise I got conned in the past. A nice gift for you.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Tigermad said:


> Hi Ratty, that looks so inviting, well done! I can't give any constructive criticism though because I can't do it properly myself.


Cheers



djedga said:


> I'd be happy with them!
> 
> Lawn looks well tended too


Thank you. I go to great lengths getting the stripes on the lawn and find it theraputic



Bbatch said:


> I hope to be giving this a go for the first time in the near future, will be posting my first attempt to make you all feel a lot better!


Please do.

Heres todays pour.

I may have to dig out the proper camera because there where subtle details in the art that doesn't show up too well with this phone,, you will just have to trust me they where there









Really enjoyed this coffee,, had a very smooth mouth feel to it that I attribute to better micro foamed milk. At last i feel like im getting somewhere


----------



## djedga

Been improving at the tulips but no distinct layers on this one and a really bubbly texture. It was however the tastiest cup I've had from the bag of rave signature blend so far (as I near the end of the bag)









Yum yum yum!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

How are you enjoying your beans from Rave Djedga ?

Heres both my attempts from this morning, one is a real sorry affair

Sumatra Jagong village 6oz tasted wonderful


----------



## djedga

Jumbo Ratty said:


> How are you enjoying your beans from Rave Djedga ?


loving them!

Got some more finca el bosque, some fudge blend and some Ethiopian yirgacheffe on order!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

djedga said:


> loving them!
> 
> Got some more finca el bosque, some fudge blend and some Ethiopian yirgacheffe on order!


No going back to supermarket beans then ?

Heres another entry for latte art gone bad, in all fairness at least im being consistent,, strike throughs improved


----------



## Rhys

Not getting neat 'splodges', but a lot cleaner in the whites, and managed a draw through...


----------



## hotmetal

Wobbly! Just cleaned the grinder out and reloaded with Zee blend. I don't usually start drinking coffee at 430pm but wanted to get dialled in for the morning. Milk texture was alright, but I lost control of the pour somehow!


----------



## DoubleShot

cracking heart there hotmetal


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers double shot. Appreciate the encouragement! It's a bit wonky but not as bad as some of my efforts! I think I've made a little bit of progress at last, have had a few that were vaguely worth posting recently. Must have been the result of drinking a few of Scotford's coffees - something in the milk!


----------



## djedga

@Jumbo Ratty no intention to go back to supermarket beans other then in emergencies!

this mornings was a bit to one side and ran out of milk before drawing through but the layers are nice and tidy!









Milk texture was spot on too, I was chasing it round the cup a bit though.


----------



## hotmetal

This morning's effort. Slightly overstretched milk killing the definition but definitely getting there slowly!


----------



## hotmetal

djedga said:


> no intention to go back to supermarket beans other then in emergencies!


Not trying to be funny but I bought a bag of 'single origin whole bean espresso' from an upmarket supermarket and came rapidly to the conclusion that they will not do *even* in emergencies. Worse than *bux. Not only a waste of £4 but the acrid taste was so bad I had to hoover out the grinder, wash the hopper and back flush the machine. No kidding.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> I had to hoover out the grinder, wash the hopper and back flush the machine.


I usually do that when changing from one bean to another.


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> I usually do that when changing from one bean to another.


Well yes, so do I if I have time, but only out of 'best practice' rather than dire necessity!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17390


----------



## Wombat

Behold my exotic dancer on top of a walnut whip!


----------



## glevum

Lovely texture Jeebs


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> Lovely texture Jeebs


"four, five, six, oh yeah this is going to be good, loads of room left....shit"


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17390


This is me everytime I try and do a rosetta


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

less is more,, going for subtlety


----------



## Rhys

Nice blobs.. Small improvements each time


----------



## Rhys

Rosetta time.. Needed to finish my blue top before it went off (my excuse anyway..)

I'm about there with the steaming I think, just technique now...


----------



## 7493

Rhys said:


> Rosetta time.. Needed to finish my blue top before it went off (my excuse anyway..)
> 
> I'm about there with the steaming I think, just technique now...


Nice !


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, too good for the "gone bad" thread - off to FPF for you me laddie!


----------



## Rhys

Is there any benefit from using a smaller pitcher? I steam in a large Toroid, but was wondering if I transferred the milk to a smaller pitcher would help? Or should I get something with a pointier spout or just keep practicing with the large Toroid?


----------



## Rhys

hotmetal said:


> Yeah, too good for the "gone bad" thread - off to FPF for you me laddie!


It was a fluke, honest!


----------



## djedga

Noooooo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Man overboard


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

sticking with the minimal theme.









very tasty


----------



## DoubleShot

Rhys said:


> Is there any benefit from using a smaller pitcher? I steam in a large Toroid, but was wondering if I transferred the milk to a smaller pitcher would help? Or should I get something with a pointier spout or just keep practicing with the large Toroid?


I've always used 350ml milk jugs whenever making one cup at a time. But use whatever works for you.

I used to think a pointier spout would make things much easier but since switching from using a Espro Toroid 2 back to a Motta Europa which doesn't have any sort of point, I've realised it is down to technique far more than the milk jug you use.

So practice, practice, practice as they say!


----------



## DoubleShot

Wonky layered heart


----------



## Fevmeister

Onion style ds


----------



## DoubleShot

Oh, earlier I had the MOTHER of all 'over flows' whereby the whole cup of coffee over flowed and went straight down the sink. Sadly was unable to capture it on film!

#trulyepic


----------



## Rhys

Well since I'm not allowed to put anymore of mine up on here, I'll drop this one on and do a runner..



















..I still don't think they're good enough for fpf


----------



## djedga

On the verge of disaster! Just managed to hold on ...


----------



## djedga

Wonky wonky start to this pour!


----------



## hotmetal

I thought this one wasn't going too badly until the cut. I always mess it up at the end!


----------



## Rhys

Bit lop-sided, haven't practiced much with Rosettas.


----------



## Fevmeister

Right idea


----------



## Fevmeister

Not even sure


----------



## Fevmeister

Best one yet


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

when they are bad they are bad.









They look miserable, taste happy


----------



## risky

Somehow the milk texture works in the tiny glass. Shame I can never get it right for a 5oz. And you'd better believe I've filtered the hell out of this to try and make it look better!


----------



## Rhys

First attempt at a.... Well, I'll let you guess....










Even if it didn't come out very well, it went down very well.. Delish'


----------



## RazorliteX

I find it amusing that everyone's "bad latte days" would be a good latte day for me.. I'm hopeless.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

RazorliteX said:


> I find it amusing that everyone's "bad latte days" would be a good latte day for me.. I'm hopeless.


Dont be shy







Lets see them


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

got nice texture: fresh whole milk

let down by my lack of talent


----------



## Eyedee

I've been making more of an effort with tulips









.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## anton78

Well...
View attachment 17821


----------



## Obsy

One of my very first efforts back in 2012


----------



## Obsy

One of the better efforts from 2013


----------



## djedga

Wibbly wobbly off centre tulip with wiggle









Under stretched milk









Cup almost over running


----------



## Grahamg

I have no idea how to do anything more than a heart, but as the wife drinks soya latte's, the effort required with soya milk makes even that quite difficult at times. Seriously need to record the odd abomination I produce as these examples are nowhere near bad enough!


----------



## Fevmeister

A hot choc for the missus last night, happy with that for first attempt


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

So pleased with the texture, pour started off OKish, then i twatted it


----------



## djedga

Had to go hunting for this thread has everyone got too good?? Not me although I am attempting something loosely resembling... "Swans":


----------



## hotmetal

Probably all mine should be posted in this thread rather than FPF on account of not being that good but I always think this thread is best saved for those that have come out so bad they're actually funny. Most of mine are just a bit meh. For example...


----------



## hotmetal




----------



## DoubleShot

@hotmetal

Going for the 'Scotford' style there, are ya lad?


----------



## hotmetal

The invert was the pot and the rosetta a Christmas tree! Not that anyone but Freud or Rorschach would know it!


----------



## Lamb

Some of these are great and most I would be really proud of...


----------



## Rhys

This one came out meh!


----------



## hotmetal

Today's bubblicious effort. ?

Yesterday I made the best rosetta I've ever done for a guest - they drank it before I could take a picture. Well, I'd feel a bit silly photographing a coffee before I handed it to my guest. It was one of those ones you just smash out without thinking, and it turns out better than the ones where you try to concentrate. Which makes me think I'm over-thinking the whole business.

Second attempt:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im still trying, but they all started looking the same so wasnt worth uploading.

This has some intricacy if you look close enough


----------



## Scotford

Nearly a hollow heart there!


----------



## pcdoc

So if I think some of these look quite good, the fpf thread will just annoy me completely.


----------



## DoubleShot

Self explanatory: latte art...gone bad!


----------



## hotmetal

I'm sort of in the position where I'm not sure which thread to post mine in. I've never done one that's so cool it deserves to be in the FPF thread. But I'm in a phase at the moment where they're not bad enough to be funny or truly 'gone wrong'. More like 'could do better'. Anyhow this is from just now.


----------



## anton78

A beautiful swan... Oh.


----------



## anton78

anton78 said:


> A beautiful swan... Oh.
> View attachment 19447


Apparently it looks like the sorting hat from Harry Potter, so that's what I was going for... honest.

A


----------



## owain

It started well










Then this happened


----------



## DoubleShot

#milkyway


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

here a lamentable effort, but the best so far with my new jug.

seeing as how Ive mastered the tulips ive moved on to rosettas


----------



## Luc_ cI_I

DoubleShot said:


> Self explanatory: latte art...gone bad!


Not that bad, you could say is a leaf from Chernobyl ......


----------



## celticoffee

Hi there!, here's one of my attempts with Gaggia Clasic without Panarello, I can't get good milk texture...







I order a Rancilio v1 Steam wand... Hoping an improve in microfoam...


----------



## celticoffee

Forgot the picture... :B


----------



## Riz

an attempt from earlier to day. Bit better than some of my usual blobs.


----------



## PPapa

I think I'm ready for the latte art competition!


----------



## artemis

Riz said:


> View attachment 19560
> an attempt from earlier to day. Bit better than some of my usual blobs.


I have no idea what I'm doing - but I'm learning


​
*
*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

PPapa said:


> I think I'm ready for the latte art competition!


Id be chuffed to bits if id done that


----------



## PPapa

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Id be chuffed to bits if id done that


Not sure whether you are kidding or not, but I'm just learning to master this whitchcraft. It'd be many times easier if I had a machine at home though!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

PPapa said:


> Not sure whether you are kidding or not


Straight up honest,,, youve seen my pours right ?

Most of my attempts at anything other than a tulip are reminiscent of the back of an appaloosa horse


----------



## PPapa

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Straight up honest,,, youve seen my pours right ?
> 
> Most of my attempts at anything other than a tulip are reminiscent of the back of an appaloosa horse


Cmon, #311 is far better than anything I have achieved so far!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

its very kind of you to say so. and #311 is probably one of my best pours to date.

Ive since got a spouted jug (that was poured with a non spouted) and thought it would improve things HA how wrong i was, ive gone backwards


----------



## Riz

Getting better... I think


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Trying to squeeze out one more layer, realising I'd started over pouring and carrying on anyway.


----------



## hotmetal

I gave myself milky fingers like that this morning - but what remained in the cup was nothing like as good to start with.


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> View attachment 19577


If you were serving drinks looking as great as this, not surprised you a customer became your wife!


----------



## DoubleShot

Half of something!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Why didnt I start it in the middle !!!









Sumatra Jagong village \ semi skimmed in 8oz denby


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Trying to remember to get the handle at 3 O'clock !


----------



## Missy

Just incase anyone is quaking in their boots on hearing of my entry to the latte art contest. This morning's art is titled "bottom in explosive relief" my toddlers effort is significantly better....


----------



## Missy

Here is my toddler's effort. He calls it Cup! Cup! Apple! (It's a pear... I think he's being ironic) the chickens enjoyed it.


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> Just incase anyone is quaking in their boots on hearing of my entry to the latte art contest. This morning's art is titled "bottom in explosive relief" my toddlers effort is significantly better....
> 
> View attachment 19682


The great thing about the latte comp is you don't have to call it before you pour it. So whatever you say it is, that's what it is.


----------



## Missy

Pahaha! I'll get thinking of some excellent names for my beautiful creations then!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## DoubleShot

This one went all...Pete Tong from the start! Tried to make a recovery but still ended up with this. Notice the position of the cup handle!


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> Just incase anyone is quaking in their boots on hearing of my entry to the latte art contest. This morning's art is titled "bottom in explosive relief" my toddlers effort is significantly better....
> 
> View attachment 19682


 @anton78 there's your mark to beat.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Why did i pick today to try something different with my milk steaming









no good, stick to what I have been doing to avoid this being my entry

Also, dug out the camera and timed how long to make 2 drinks and upload. I'll be lucky to have 4 drinks to chose from.

Im pinning my hopes on boots getting bad internet connection \ power cut or some other unforeseen calamity.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Why did i pick today to try something different with my milk steaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no good, stick to what I have been doing to avoid this being my entry
> 
> Also, dug out the camera and timed how long to make 2 drinks and upload. I'll be lucky to have 4 drinks to chose from.
> 
> Im pinning my hopes on boots getting bad internet connection \ power cut or some other unforeseen calamity.
> 
> View attachment 19735
> View attachment 19736


you can only make 3 drinks for the comp


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> you can only make 3 drinks for the comp


You post 3 photos and then select the one you want to enter.

How many drinks I make in the 30 mins is up to me


----------



## Missy

There have been secret cctv cameras installed around your home... If you make more than three the power will be automatically cut....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I think boots is confused over the rules,, you can make as many drinks as you like in the 30mins but only submit 3, of which you chose 1 as your entry

If there where cctv cameras rolling I would have the benny hill music playing as I think that would be rather apt


----------



## risky

Jumbo Ratty said:


> You post 3 photos and then select the one you want to enter.
> 
> How many drinks I make in the 30 mins is up to me


Don't you have a classic? How much milk you can steam in 30 minutes is probably limited by the machine.


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I think boots is confused over the rules,, you can make as many drinks as you like in the 30mins but only submit 3, of which you chose 1 as your entry
> 
> If there where cctv cameras rolling I would have the benny hill music playing as I think that would be rather apt


No limit for drinks made in the 30 minutes stipulated in the round one rules:



> *Rules for Round One:* Once the date and time is fixed, you will have 30 mins to produce one uploaded image of your best latte. The photo must include the magic word that will be given to each heat's contestants at the start of heat. Once the two heat contestants' photos have been uploaded, a poll will be created which will be open for seven days. The winner will progress to round two.


----------



## MrShades

I can make as many drinks as I like within the 30 mins... Hmmmmmm.....

Anyone know of anywhere that rents out 3 group machines for short periods of time cheaply? (Like Wednesday evening? I can't see it being needed after that...) ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> No limit for drinks made in the 30 minutes stipulated in the round one rules:


Right we changed the rules then ....

I am a man , i dont read the rules ....

at 10 am , i am gonna be past caring , it will be three and out from me


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> dug out the camera and timed how long to make 2 drinks and upload. I'll be lucky to have 4 drinks to chose from.





risky said:


> Don't you have a classic? How much milk you can steam in 30 minutes is probably limited by the machine.


Yep I have the classic. This is why I timed how long it would take to make 2 lattes , photograph them and get them uploaded, hence my conclusion 4 is the max,, if i tried for 6 I doubt i would get the photos loaded in time and the extra stress could make me fall to pieces.

I have actually contemplated getting my 2015 classic out for the espresso duties and have my pre 2015 just for frothing, but that is all academic, i would be just producing more bad latte art in less time. Nothing but a calamity or the hand of god can influence the outcome tomorrow.

I would wish boots good luck,, but im relying on his bad luck as the only chance i have









Also, I hope after my whitewash tomorrow boots goes all the way and wins, then I can at least say I was knocked out of the 2016 CFUK latte art competition by the winner


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Right we changed the rules then ....
> 
> I am a man , i dont read the rules ....


Maybe more of an unintentional lacuna than an active change


----------



## Missy

MrShades said:


> I can make as many drinks as I like within the 30 mins... Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Anyone know of anywhere that rents out 3 group machines for short periods of time cheaply? (Like Wednesday evening? I can't see it being needed after that...) ;-)


Let let me know if you do, and if they have availability for Friday morning! Is it illegal to break into places so long as you take your own milk and beans and don't steal stuff?


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Maybe more of an unintentional lacuna than an active change


I had to look up lacuna and I like it very much, probably because it makes me think of Big Kahuna burger - as well as being a good word in it's own right.


----------



## anton78

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Also, I hope after my whitewash tomorrow boots goes all the way and wins, then I can at least say I was knocked out of the 2016 CFUK latte art competition by the winner


You can avoid a whitewash by simply voting for yourself, a tactic I used to good effect last year in the most one sided semi final of all time.


----------



## Missy

Is that allowed? Excellent I might get a vote!


----------



## LondonDynaslow

Hmm..



























Oh well. Must watch an actual video instead of just messing around!


----------



## DoubleShot

^^^

Nice (Ella Sabatini?) glass cup.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

LondonDynaslow said:


> Hmm..


Add some green food colour to your milk, i think it looks like a 4 leaf clover and tomorows StPatricks day


----------



## LondonDynaslow

DoubleShot said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice (Ella Sabatini?) glass cup.


Ooh not sure. I got them from Habitat about 15 years ago. Lasted very well but they shatter into a billion grains of glass if you drop them (very messy if there's a shot and sugar in it...)


----------



## javacentral

I've always wanted to make latte art, now if I mess up, I won't feel quite as bad!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Not getting the definition with this coffee, Raves Brazil Fazenda Londrina, Its paler and not as dark a crema which isnt helping my cause


----------



## Missy

On the plus side it tastes good and it hasn't split!


----------



## anton78

@NickdeBug - worried yet? Might use the bigger cups on Saturday....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rave Italian Job, had it 3 times or so before and this is the best its been. Love it as a latte, not so much as espresso, but not bought for that


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Rave Italian Job, had it 3 times or so before and this is the best its been. Love it as a latte, not so much as espresso, but not bought for that


Pleased about that. My calcium levels have dropped massively since opening this bag of hakuna matata


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Rave Italian Job, had it 3 times or so before and this is the best its been. Love it as a latte, not so much as espresso, but not bought for that





Missy said:


> Pleased about that. My calcium levels have dropped massively since opening this bag of hakuna matata


I wish id used it when I had my entry to the latte competition.

It holds it crema well. probably because it has some robusta in it (which has its haters)

I wouldnt say it was the most delicate flavour, maybe unsubtle,, but we like it and Im lead to believe its Raves biggest seller


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Filled the jug with slightly too much milk and didnt have room to expand it sufficiently.

This meant they were borderline flat white \ lattes today. still nice though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

got the milk better, but poured too much in at the start


----------



## UncleJake

robashton said:


> My first ever latte art ever
> 
> View attachment 16871
> 
> 
> This was at a latte art smackdown, needless to say I was knocked out in the first round.


Surely that's a sad baby elephant throwing up? I hereby challenge anyone to do a better one.


----------



## UncleJake

Nailed it.

Oh - and before you ask - 8oz, 8oz, 6oz, 8oz, 6oz.


----------



## Missy

UncleJake said:


> Surely that's a sad baby elephant throwing up? I hereby challenge anyone to do a better one.


Noooooo. It's a diver poised to go, and having a panic and "going"


----------



## UncleJake

Missy said:


> Noooooo. It's a diver poised to go, and having a panic and "going"


Are you sure? I've ever-so-slightly highlighted the elephant for you.


----------



## Missy

UncleJake said:


> Are you sure? I've ever-so-slightly highlighted the elephant for you.
> 
> View attachment 20253


Bit much time on your hands? I saw the trunk as the arms outstretched....

But of course with the light highlighting I see your vision... Though the vomit is lacking carrots...


----------



## UncleJake

Well that's because elephants don't like carrots.


----------



## Missy

But ALL puke contains carrots. It's the law of thermodynamics or something.


----------



## UncleJake

Perhaps you're right. Maths never was my strong point. I may have misinterpreted @robashton 's vision. Does your diver have his trousers around his ankles when he 'goes'?


----------



## Missy

The puke is his knees. On my phone so no ability to highlight my vision for you.


----------



## UncleJake

Missy said:


> The puke is his knees. On my phone so no ability to highlight my vision for you.


Sorry for the long pause.

I am honestly still squinting.


----------



## anton78

Dumbo is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Missy

anton78 said:


> Dumbo is lactose intolerant.


Bit mean to call me dumbo just because I think puke requires carrots!! 

Sorry Uncle Jake for my long pause

... I'm downloading a paint app so you can share my vision.


----------



## Missy

Clearly was not worth the wait... Not sure if it's my screen or the app, or my useless finger drawing skills.

You win. It's an elephant.


----------



## UncleJake

Well. I think we found the carrot.


----------



## robashton

Hah bravo - no that's *exactly* where the elephant is - I'm glad somebody else can see it


----------



## jlarkin

UncleJake said:


> Surely that's a sad baby elephant throwing up? I hereby challenge anyone to do a better one.


Even without the helpful, minimal touches you added I can see both of these!



Missy said:


> Noooooo. It's a diver poised to go, and having a panic and "going"


----------



## MSM

Two for this thread... so far...


----------



## UncleJake

It's not worthy of the other thread - but it's the first time I've done what I intended to do!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

should have stopped before the last layer.


----------



## Missy

It's almost like it has a ghostly aura...


----------



## PPapa

Probably the best back to back pours, but still wonky and ugly







.


----------



## Missy

I feel like I'm finally getting in the ball park... It's just so sodding hard with soya. Managed an almost right consistency and surprised myself so much the pour was a disaster.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

suddenly its gone miniature


----------



## Missy

Words just don't do this sunset Medusa justice.

I've decided it's not me- its my cups... Because excellent workmen blame their tools or some such phrase.


----------



## Missy

I feel like I might be getting close to something that might be none embarrassing. This was alpro almond (fresh) and my first go with it. I'm just not quite sure how to get it properly sorted.

Ideas? (I've watched the videos. Read all the advice, still not quite got the milk or the wiggle)


----------



## hotmetal

From someone who's in the no man's land between 'so bad it's worth posting for laughs' and not good enough to actually be proud of, if you want my opinion of dubious value, I'd say you've got too much air in that foam. I'd look at blasting a little less air in, but spinning it for longer to try to get smaller bubbles more evenly distributed to get a cream texture. I can't advise on pouring cos I'm not great at that myself!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The texture looks Ok to me, but im not familiar to anything other than ordinary milk, cows milk.

the photos are a bit blurred to me though, so cant see them that properly


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The texture looks Ok to me, but im not familiar to anything other than ordinary milk, cows milk.
> 
> the photos are a bit blurred to me though, so cant see them that properly


Phone camera sucks, as does my point and shoot ability.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

my phone camera isnt that great either. occasionally i get out the digital camera.

It looks like you might be too close to the coffee, , maybe, when you take the photo


----------



## James811

First time ever doing all of the following;

Steaming milk

Making a latte

I decided to flick the milk jug about like I've seen all the cool kids do on YouTube, here's the result, just in case someone needed a laugh


----------



## James811

My other half just made me a small latte. She hasn't done one in years and she did this. She needs to teach me!


----------



## MarkT

I have given up on the Latte part. Lol


----------



## NateChat

Just upon this thread. Reckon my skills are more suited here!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

managed to make a drink that looked like a butt complete with butthole without trying.


----------



## BaggaZee

I'd be pleased with that.


----------



## UncleJake

Jumbo Ratty said:


> managed to make a drink that looked like a butt complete with butthole without trying.


Now let's see one with you trying.


----------



## AMCD300

I would have said a heart pierced by Cupid's arrow......but actually your own assessment is better!


----------



## BaggaZee

.


----------



## anton78

NateChat said:


> Just upon this thread. Reckon my skills are more suited here!


That looks like a really nice texture.


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> I feel like I might be getting close to something that might be none embarrassing. This was alpro almond (fresh) and my first go with it. I'm just not quite sure how to get it properly sorted.
> 
> Ideas? (I've watched the videos. Read all the advice, still not quite got the milk or the wiggle)


The boring answer is practice. Lots of practice. Aim small first. Try getting hearts right, then work from there.

Practice though. Which means you get to drink more.

That's my 2p anyway. Although I'm still looking for the answer...


----------



## anton78

That said (and without wanting to sound patronising) there's a definite improvement there.


----------



## NateChat

anton78 said:


> That looks like a really nice texture.


Thanks.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

UncleJake said:


> Now let's see one with you trying.


Here is one where i tried,,, it wasnt a free pour like the original and ended up looking like its got the tortoises head










my other attempt this morning


----------



## brymstone

anton78 said:


> That looks like a really nice texture.


I quite like that actually.


----------



## James811

Attempt 2...









Cant seem to make it straight. Apologies


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Going so well,, milk looked good,, building up the layers , still going well,, then the heavy handed strike through spoiled it


----------



## UncleJake

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Going so well,, milk looked good,, building up the layers , still going well,, then the heavy handed strike through spoiled it


So close! Fine work.

I think my problem is that if I've got everything else right: perfect milk, good early pour - nice dark espresso... I get a bit over excited and ruin it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

UncleJake said:


> So close! Fine work.
> 
> I think my problem is that if I've got everything else right: perfect milk, good early pour - nice dark espresso... I get a bit over excited and ruin it.


Glad im not the only one then !

Actually I was in the way of my partner getting her spoon out the draw for her breakfast and she put me off, , see, so not my fault


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

if you just put the art aside for a moment and just look at the texture


----------



## James811

Still not quite haha


----------



## NateChat

Stuffed up the milk, but the pour came put "okay"


----------



## AMCD300

I'd be very happy with that!


----------



## glevum

Jumbo Ratty said:


> if you just put the art aside for a moment and just look at the texture
> 
> View attachment 20803
> 
> 
> View attachment 20804


Latte mousse....looks lush.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

glevum said:


> Latte mousse....looks lush.


Cheers,, it was lush. I very much like this Monsooned malabar AA in milk,, tastes like a liquid milky way


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

is this my first ever rosetta ? or just a messy tulip


----------



## hotmetal




----------



## NateChat




----------



## NateChat




----------



## NateChat




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Over stretched the milk I think,, but still pleased with it


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

must work on getting the first few leaves not as pronounced


----------



## anton78

Jumbo Ratty said:


> must work on getting the first few leaves not as pronounced


Ha, look back a few weeks and see what you were posting on here. You'll be doing swans soon!


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> Ha, look back a few weeks and see what you were posting on here. You'll be doing swans soon!


I doubt that very much.

I seem to be able to get better milk in my ilsa jug but no way I can do rosettas with it compared to the espro toroid.

Still, i persist. Think im trying to push the pattern forward too much with the jug. Happy with the milk tough, and the crema that IJ gives is second to none


----------



## NateChat




----------



## DC63

Gave it to the mother in law she didn't appreciate being called an old bat


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> It's almost like it has a ghostly aura...


Was trying to do a rosetta, could see I was failing so managed to turn it round


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

All going so well, could be on the cusp of perhaps my best pour so far,, then the worst strike through I could muster


----------



## Mrboots2u

@jumboratty that is no longer " latte art gone bad "


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> @jumboratty that is no longer " latte art gone bad "


Coming from you that is a BIG compliment







Thank you Boots,,if it wasnt for the deplorable strike through I would have proudly displayed it on free pour friday


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I think when im pouring the milk in at the start just to add milk, not for the pattern im not holding the jug high enough.


----------



## DoubleShot

If the jug isn't high enough and white starts appearing on the surface then either go back over the white parts until they disappear or lift the jug spout higher.


----------



## UncleJake

Am getting closer...


----------



## Kyle T




----------



## Drewster

Probably not really gone bad....

But not really ready for free pour Friday...

Not wanting run before I can walk..... 

Almost recognisable as a heart?


----------



## anton78

This pour seemed to go a lot faster than expected.


----------



## Missy

Having a bit more cup (and no small "assistant" today) really helped. There's almost something there. The oat milk seems to have bubbles totally unconnected to any steaming - which is rather weird.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

trying to get more layers,, didnt leave enough space between the layers,, lacks definition.

Be interested to know how many layers count in this pour


----------



## josh18t

First week with the Silvia and my first attempts


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

josh18t said:


> First week with the Silvia and my first attempts


For first attempts they show great promise


----------



## michaelmb45

This is my kind of thread!!! Finally my latte art will be worthy of a photo


----------



## Slee

Got the milk right but surprised myself and forgot to do a rosetta. Ended up with a layered heart ish


----------



## josh18t

Thought I'd post a bit pic of progress over the last month of attempting a tulip. Slowly getting there but I just cant drink more than one milky coffee a day


----------



## craptakular

Very nice work Josh!


----------



## hotmetal

Yes at least half of those have not 'gone wrong'!


----------



## Umar

This is unfortunately the best I have to offer. I'm clearly going wrong somewhere







I've been getting "art" like this since April when I upgraded my Classic with a Rancilio Silvia wand.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Umar I'm guessing your milk to a little thick or that the flow rate is leaving all the foam Til the end ?

Start simple with a monks head and a heart .

Gaggia classic steaming and latte art

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D12108&share_tid=12108&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## Missy

Swan? Nailed it!










I got a new teeny tiny 350ml jug. It's made all the difference


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! Are you sure that's not a Skeksi from the Dark Crystal Missy? I got a little jug as well - yes it does help for pouring one small drink at a time.


----------



## Missy

*wasn't born in 1982*


----------



## hotmetal

Oh. Young whippersnapper!

I was early teens. I probably look like a Skeksi if I take my rose tinted specs off. Although when I took my motorbike helmet off at work this morning they said I looked like that bloke out of the Prodigy. Then proceeded to sing "Firestarter" every time I came in the room. To be fair though, I did. If this was America I could probably sue Shoei for mental anguish indirectly caused by the padding in their lids.


----------



## Drewster

Missy said:


> *wasn't born in 1982*


Smaug ???


----------



## hotmetal

Here's latte art gone wrong.

Good shot of espresso - check

Nice Acme cup - check

Handle correctly aligned to art - check

Silky milk at 65° - check

Set the base - check

Push in the layers - check

Cut through and run out of milk, blobbing a great thick slug of 'not very micro' foam right through the whole thing - D'oh!  










Obviously there was a bit too much air in the milk despite a nice looking texture - and not enough milk for the cup. To be fair I deserved this for making a morning latte with a new bean I have just dialled in - Guatemala Finca El Pilar - which really deserves to be enjoyed as straight espresso. Looks like I might be off the milk for a week while I get the best from this bean.


----------



## UncleJake

Good to see that my turtle-head survived to the bottom of my cup.


----------



## Umar

Latte art has been a constant frustration for me. I can't seem to get it right. My last 4 attempts are probably the best I've ever done.









I tried some art when making hot chocolate last night and for some reason it turned out much better! Quite annoying.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Your milk is thinner in the hot chocolate . Could be less air , could be your pouring rate was different . Your coffee ones the milk looks a little too thick or your pouring to slow at the start and leaving the texture to the end


----------



## Mrboots2u

Your milk is thinner in the hot chocolate . Could be less air , could be your pouring rate was different . Your coffee ones the milk looks a little too thick or your pouring to slow at the start and leaving the texture to the end


----------



## NateChat




----------



## NateChat




----------



## Spooks

Almost a swan


----------



## NateChat

This cracked me up! https://media.giphy.com/media/26uf7QHy6HXJobZ16/200w.gif


----------

